# ford 3000 diesel wiring help



## 66ford3000

Today i installed a new aftermarket harness, generator and tach cable, i did not wire the light switch yet so not sure if my problem, when i use to turn the key on the click before it fired up my warning lights would light and now they dont, then when i started it the charging light came on slowly like it was backfeeding or a bad ground, i have the ground hooked up on the cluster, does anyone have cluster wiring diagram? I dont have the wires hooked to guages either.And unfortunately my tach is still not working, i was hoping new tachdrive and cable would of fixed


----------



## harry16

Hello 66ford3000,

Attached are wiring diagrams for 1000 series Ford tractors.


----------



## 66ford3000

Thanks i figured it out, it was the fuse in the harness it was open on the one end, now to figure out tach problem


----------

